# Pigeon In Distress - Las Vegas NV



## MrsDeSilva (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a sweet little pigeon in my garden that seems in distress. It cannot fly, and is just sitting in the back garden. It actually came into my house yesterday and I gently removed him back to the garden (I leave fodd and water for all the birds).
I'm concerned that he may have a broken wing, and I've been searching endlessly online to see if there is anyone who could help him, to no avail thus far.

Can you help? Is there someone I can take him to? The local vets don't fix birds.
I live in the south west part of Las Vegas.

Hope to hear from you.
Thank you so much.
Janet


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you have not yet done so, please bring the bird inside where it will be safe. Just about any type of container with an old towel or t-shirt for bedding will do. There actually is a vet in Las Vegas that will see feral pigeons, and we also have a couple of members there who may be able to help. Stand by ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Janet...Please bring the bird inside where it is safe. I'm going to give you 2 veterinarians in your area. The first will examine the bird free of charge. The second will probably accept the bird. You must bring it inside so it is safe though and you can take it to one of these vets.

Dr. Patrick Hauck
2675 E. Flamingo Rd.
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 734-9761
They see both pet and feral pigeons. 
If they are feral, the rescuer will need to continue home care as the office will not keep them.
This is a very friendly and supportive office.

Joanne Stefanatos, BS, DVM, CVA, CVC, MHMA, 
Wildlife Rehabilitator
http://www.holistic-veterinarian.com/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the vet info:

Flamingo Pet Clinic
2675 E. Flamingo Rd
Las Vegas, NV 89121
(702) 920-3995

And I've sent an e-mail to two of our members there. Could you please send me a private message with your phone # so I can have that handy for our members in your area?

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's the vet info:
> 
> Flamingo Pet Clinic
> 2675 E. Flamingo Rd
> ...


That is the same clinic as the one I posted. Dr. Hauck works at Flamingo Pet Clinic.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Janet..............I have sent you a private message. Please feel free to contact me. I am willing to help in any way with the pigeon in your back yard.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Janet,



I'd be happy to take him in and see to his medical and other needs...and his recovery.


Phil
Downtown
( I stay up late...)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Charis said:


> Joanne Stefanatos, BS, DVM, CVA, CVC, MHMA,
> Wildlife Rehabilitator
> http://www.holistic-veterinarian.com/




Stafanatos will euthenaize any 'drop-offs', and, typically, will euthenize any Pigeon requireing 'care' even if the person is intending to merely drop-off-and-pick-up-later.


Stephanatos will not 'see' a Pigeon, unless it is either a full bore full pay 'visit', or, a 'drop-off'.


So...



Phil
Lv


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Stafanatos will euthenaize any 'drop-offs', and, typically, will euthenize any Pigeon requireing 'care' even if the person is intending to merely drop-off-and-pick-up-later.
> 
> 
> Stephanatos will not 'see' a Pigeon, unless it is either a full bore full pay 'visit', or, a 'drop-off'.
> ...


Well Phil...that isn't the information I have received by them, and several folks that have taken Pigeons to them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is going to probably be a moot post for tonight as the finder has not posted back nor PM'ed me a phone #. I won't be able to follow this tomorrow as I will be at work and have a huge project to complete. 

Hopefully some of you can keep a watch on this.

Thank you Phil and Louise for replying.

Charis and Phil, let's please try to clarify what's what with this one vet .. it's important. 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...that's how it was for a long long time...


Did the 'good' stories involve 'drop-offs' Charis? Or a full-bore Pay-appointment?


Or does the distinction even register to you?


The only people whose stories I have heard...all had the same experience...the Pigeons die, everytime, when dropped off...so there is never anything TO 'pick-up' the next day.


This was also what was going on any time I dropped one off, with the understanding I would pick it up the next day.



Everytime...


Pigeons or Doves I get in...I doubt if even one in a hundred 'dies' the same day/evening, no matter how bad they are injured or ill.


I doubt I lose one in twenty-five, over following days, no matter how bad off they were when found.


So, I'm supposed to believe in a Vet who has a 100 percent Loss Record, no matter how mild the injury or mundane the illness?




This was their way of doing things...


Either you pay a really high fee for a very short 'visit'...or, identifying yourself AS the 'Caregiver', you agree to drop the Bird off, for the Vet to see catch-as-catch-can, and pick them up the next day.


Trouble is/was...no Bird ever lived for there to be a 'next-day'.


Hence...I ceased having anything to do with them, and, so have a lot of other people who caught on to the lie and fake Glad-Hand of that place.


Who knows? Maybe things have changed with them...or, maybe not.


I don't feel like dropping off a Bird to find out.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> *Charis and Phil, let's please try to clarify what's what with this one vet .. it's important. *
> 
> Terry


I just spoke with the clinic receptionist and was told that Phil is absolutey misinformed. She said the clinic receives many Pigeons. Those that are releasable are treated and released. Those that can not be released are kept in their sancuary to live out their days.
The clinic was very happy I called to clear up the misinformation.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the clarification, Charis. 

Cindy


----------



## MrsDeSilva (Sep 14, 2009)

*Pigeon in Distress*

THANK YOU to everyone who has replied, thank you so much. I didn't realize I would receive an answer so quickly, so I didn't check back until this morning.
I will secure the little guy, and call the vets mentioned, and will update here.

I am trying to read the private msg but having difficulty, so please don't think I'm ignoring you.

Thanks again everyone - will be in touch.

Regards,
Janet


----------

